# Alfa 22 Starter Pistol



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

I talked to a guy at Dogs Afield who told me about a new blank pistol they are selling. He claimed it was as good or better quality than the NEF pistol and is nickel plated. It has a swing out cylinder. 




















Anyone here tried one of these yet?

Bob


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the colors they used!! :lol: 

Never Lost a Damn Thing Regards,

FOM


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

What caliber?

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

.22 caliber

Here is the text from the Dogs Afield website

For a limited time only - receive 100 rounds of extra loud long blanks for free!

* Single or Double action
* 6 shot
* Swing-out cylinder
* Nickel finish
* 1 Year Factory Warranty

The design and superior manufacturing quality of the Alfa makes it the new standard in dog training starter pistols. Features a Z-MAC zinc-aluminum frame finished in rust resistant nickel. High strength heat-treated steel parts promise trouble free usage. The Alfa 22 revolver is rugged and reliable with bright orange grips made of high impact polymer. The orange cap on the barrel is a reminder that the revolver is not a firearm. The six shot swing out cylinder allows easy loading and unloading. A lanyard ring is included for security. Comes complete with a carrying case and cylinder cleaning brush.

Shoots best with .22 cal "smokeless" blank ammunition (see links below). Tip: Go with the long blanks as the short blanks are not as loud and nail gun loads may jam in this pistol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Ammo for it is way too expensive (not that it's not priced properly, just that it seems like the cost to operate it is way to high) compared to traditional power loads... But it says you shouldn't use the nail gun power loads. And the ones advertised with the pistol are $6.99 per HUNDRED. That's $70/case... I pay $25 for a case of 1000 loads.

Don't know that I'd want to start paying 3x for blanks... Does look like a nice gun though?

-Kristie


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

kristie said:


> Ammo for it is way too expensive (not that it's not priced properly, just that it seems like the cost to operate it is way to high) compared to traditional power loads... But it says you shouldn't use the nail gun power loads. And the ones advertised with the pistol are $6.99 per HUNDRED. That's $70/case... I pay $25 for a case of 1000 loads.
> 
> Don't know that I'd want to start paying 3x for blanks... Does look like a nice gun though?
> 
> -Kristie


I noticed that, and wonder if there is really a problem with power loads. Jerry would probably know....by the way, where do you buy 1000 loads for $25 ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Bob A. said:


> I noticed that, and wonder if there is really a problem with power loads. Jerry would probably know....by the way, where do you buy 1000 loads for $25 ?


http://www.georgia-arms.com/primers.htm

This place is literally 4 miles down the road from my house. So I don't have to ship them!! It's great...

-Kristie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The pistol is $169. :roll: 

A bit high I think. :wink:


----------



## Patti Maye (Jan 6, 2005)

The NEF's are 9 shot, nice not having to reload as often.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Y'all can ignore my posts here about power loads... I buy PRIMERS for $25/1000.... Power loads, if we buy in bulk (not often), we buy here: http://capitolmaterialsinc.com/ which is a place near downtown atlanta. We used to get them around $3.00-$3.25 per 100.

Sorry for the confusion. I have one NEF that takes the power loads and two of Jerry's that take primers. Had a little meltdown, sorry!

-Kristie


----------

